# Bush Hooks Report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all the guys who offered there advice on the best baits to use on bush hooks. Myself and Flounder Assassin went camping on Perdido River this weekend and caught more cats than we cared to clean. We camped out for two nights and caught a total of 25 channel cats. The biggest was 13 pounds.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I know i had a blast catching those with MR!!! Thanks to all for the advice...


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang, what a trip. Might be hard to top that one. Congrats on the mess of cats. SHB


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i know that feller' in them pictures. i hurd he don't know nuttin' bout flounda'


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Meow, Nice Cats. What bait did yall use?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (10/29/2007)*i know that feller' in them pictures. i hurd he don't know nuttin' bout flounda'


 But I got those cats figured out:letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a blast,i was gonna come out there to see how you were doing but didn't know for sure if you went with this weather.Next time i am gonna have to drag the boat and come join the fun.Great report and pics,glad you guys got into them and caught some.:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

More Pictures from our camping trip...














































Hopefully this looks better...this is the first time i have ever posted pictures..:banghead:banghead


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang guy's, that is a helluv a great haul and not to mention a blast. Glad you guy's had a awesome weekend. I need to get my but in my boat out on the Perdido sometime.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a sweet haul havent caught a nice mess of cats in a while.:bowdown


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Boggy Basin Boy (11/6/2007)*That is a sweet haul havent caught a nice mess of cats in a while.:bowdown


Hey Pat, I sure bet those would eat good. Nice mess of fish!!!


----------

